# Number of irons



## Titus (Aug 4, 2006)

If you were allowed to carry only 12 sticks, what would these be?

Thank you.


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

Driver, Hybrid 5,6,7,8, PW, SW, LW, Putter


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

1.	Driver
2.	3 wood
3.	7 wood
4.	5 iron
5.	6 iron
6.	7 iron
7.	8 iron
8.	pw
9.	gw
10.	sw
11.	lw
12.	putter


----------



## U Grooves (Feb 13, 2007)

1. Driver
2. 4 wood
3. 2 iron
4. Hybrid 21*
5. 4 iron
6. 5 iron
7. 6 iron
8. 7 iron
9. 8 iron
10. Pwedge
11. Swedge
12. Putter


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I'd dump the gap wedge and lob wedge.


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey,

I would bring the following:

1) Driver
2) 2hybrid
3) 3hybrid
4) 4 hybrid
5) 5 irons
6) 6 irons
7) 7 irons
8) 8 irons
9) 9 irons
10) PW
11) my 60* wedge as SW & LW
12) Putter


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Since I only carry 13 now, dropping one would be a non-issue. Probably leave out my 19 degree hybrid. I use it less than any of the others. For the rest, just check my sig. :thumbsup:


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Maybe I'd be better off leaving the golf balls out of my bag and just playing AIR golf. I'd only need a driver and a putter.


----------



## Jamin21 (Jun 7, 2007)

I don't need to leave the balls out to do that Dennis...


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Jamin21 said:


> I don't need to leave the balls out to do that Dennis...


ROFLMAO... :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## centaur (Oct 2, 2007)

Below is what carry in my bag. What other club if any would you suggest that I, should or could, have in my bag? Thanks.


Cleveland Hibore Driver
Nike hybrid 2 iron
3 - PW
60° Wedge
Putter


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

centaur said:


> Below is what carry in my bag. What other club if any would you suggest that I, should or could, have in my bag? Thanks.
> 
> 
> Cleveland Hibore Driver
> ...


One thing that jumps out is the gap between your wedges. You go from a PW (what... maybe 45 to 48 degrees?) to a LW. That really takes away a lot of your options around the green. I would never recommend that a player use a 60° LW except in situations where the loft is actually needed. I know that there are others who think differently about that, but that is my feeling. Since you only have 12 clubs listed, you have room for a couple of wedges to fill that gap.... a 50° to 52° GW and a 56° SW would seem like a good range to try. I don't even carry a LW myself... the SW and GW are my most used clubs for chipping and pitching.


----------

